# Breed Of The Week - Have A Look, Please



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30911

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Terry*

I think it might be interesting. I'll be happy to contribute whatever I can. Having had pigeons for nearly 50 years and raising somewhere near 100 different breeds over the years, I can probably babble about pigeons as much as anyone.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jbangelfish said:


> I think it might be interesting. I'll be happy to contribute whatever I can. Having had pigeons for nearly 50 years and raising somewhere near 100 different breeds over the years, I can probably babble about pigeons as much as anyone.
> 
> Bill


Thanks, Bill! Be thinking about a breed that you would like to write about!

Terry


----------

